# Suggestions: Passed FE test but I didn't get certificate



## JohnT (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I would like to get some suggestions about my situation:

I have a degree in Colombia and finally passed the FE test last october in NY state. They said I don't get any EIT certificate from the NY board because the degree (civil engineer) is no acredited by the ABET but in the future I can take the PE exam and get the license. Before to take the test I sent my aplication with a credential report from WES and then I was allow to take the test.

I want to know if somebody has had a similar situation. Any Suggestions? shouldn't I worry about this? should I try to get a EIT certificate in another state?.

Thanks for the info you can bring me.


----------



## oluade PE (Mar 15, 2011)

JohnT said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would like to get some suggestions about my situation:
> 
> I have a degree in Colombia and finally passed the FE test last october in NY state. They said I don't get any EIT certificate from the NY board because the degree (civil engineer) is no acredited by the ABET but in the future I can take the PE exam and get the license. Before to take the test I sent my aplication with a credential report from WES and then I was allow to take the test.
> ...


Yes, i had similar experience. Go ahead with your PE and you will get your license when you pass your PE exam. I personnally do not believe in EIT cerificate but if your college is not ABET recognized, you may not be given an EIT cerificate in NY. dont worry abot this, worry more on how to pass your PE. Good luck.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Mar 15, 2011)

JohnT said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would like to get some suggestions about my situation:
> 
> I have a degree in Colombia and finally passed the FE test last october in NY state. They said I don't get any EIT certificate from the NY board because the degree (civil engineer) is no acredited by the ABET but in the future I can take the PE exam and get the license. Before to take the test I sent my aplication with a credential report from WES and then I was allow to take the test.
> ...


I have a double bachelors BE(mech)/BTech(Aero) from an Australian university so it is certainly NOT ABET accredited, although it is accredited in Australia by all the appropriate authorities. I received my EIT certificate from NY a few months after the FE exam so I'm not sure what their issue is with you. If they are refusing to send you a certificate (you're not missing much btw, it's a 5.5 x 8.5 piece of paper), you can request a 'verification' letter from NY State instead, they charge $20 for this. This should include the 'license' number and the fact you passed the exam, etc etc. That should be all the proof you need to move on to the PE with any state. You might consider requesting one just for your own records. You should also call the board and ask them how much education credit you were given so that you can determine when you will be eligible to sit the PE exam in NY. If the answer works for you, and you have no intention of moving, you will not need the verification because they have your record in house in NY.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I just wanted to be sure about no having problems in the future.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Mar 16, 2011)

Same Situation here, I took the FE in Canada and passed it and I have a pending NY PE application, they say (NYSED) they wont release my EIT not until I get a US permanent residency.


----------

